# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Jak schudnąć

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Mam 12 lat wzrost 150 cm i ważę 46 kilogramów.Nie wiem jak schudnąć.Codziennie jeżdżę na rowerze, rolkach uprawiam Nordic Walking i 2 razy na tydzień chodzę na basen.Nie jem słodyczy ale mimo to nie chudnę.Co robić?

----------


## Karaoke

Masz dopiero 12 lat i o diecie odchudzającej nie myśl, zresztą masz zupełnie prawidłową wagę.. Jak przykładowo wygląda Twój dzienny jadłospis i godz, posiłków ?

----------


## miłoszekk

otóż to - możesz nie jeść słodyczy, ale jak jesz coś jeszcze o 22 a np. 10 minut pozniej idziesz spac, to wiadomo dlaczego tak jest. a poza tym przy tym wzroście to jest dobra waga i zwłaszcza w tym wieku, kiedy wchodzisz w faze intensywnego dojrzewania i dorastania. Twoj organizm potrzebuje teraz dużo składnikow odżywczych i mineralnych oraz albo przede wszystkim witamin.

----------


## a-net-a

Z czego ty chcesz chudnać ...?? chyba z kosci na ości.. 
nie radze.. przecież jak na swój wiek i wzrot twoja waga jest dobra... :Smile:

----------

